# Các diễn đàn khác > Giải trí >  Công việc bán thời gian

## dungtran

Mike và Tom rủ nhau đi làm part-time. Một tuần sau gặp lại, Tom la lên: "Mike, cậu học thêm cả quyền anh hay sao mà mặt cậu bầm thế kia?"

- Đâu có.

- Vậy tại sao?

- Tớ làm công việc lau cửa kính nhà tắm nữ.

----------

